# Saying goodbye to our lovely Cocker Spaniel, Marmalade



## bebemac (Aug 14, 2008)

I cant believe I am writing this post after starting to think we were winning the battle with Marmalade's health and happiness.

Some of you might remember that I was asking for advice on the health problems she was facing at the time and thank you again to everyone who posted helpful tips and hints.

However, 2 weeks ago, she started to go really downhill again. She started starving herself and drinking gallons of water. She would just sit in her bed (most unlike her when there was an available lap to snuggle on) and look very very sad. Her breathing became really laboured and she became doubly incontinent. It was so heartbreaking to watch. She would look at you while you were cleaning her up with her gorgeous big brown eyes as if to say, "I'm sorry, dont be cross with me, couldnt help it!" We were never cross, just sad for her.

Took her straight back to the Vet who said she was really poorly and said how shocked he was by the sudden downturn in her health. After more tests and examinations he discovered that she was filling up with water as she has a hole in her gut basically.

The Vet was brilliant, very supportive, and talked us through her options, which weren't good. She was much to weak for any kind of exploratory surgery and he was concerned that she was going to go into heart failure due to the fluid building up so fast. We could of stuck her on lots of tablets but he couldnt guarantee any improvement. We decided that we were not going to let her carry on being so miserable, we said we never would, no matter how emotional the decision was. And oh boy, nothing prepares you for the first time you have to say goodbye to a part of your family, because undoubtedly, thats what she was.

She had more than 10 years of trouble free, happy go lucky life. Chasing the birds, barking at the postman, growling at the mail or any kind of newspaper, running along the waters edge, sniffing for all her worth, snoring soundly by the fire, groaning with pleasure when she got an especially good ear rub and being an excellent mum to her 5 beautiful pups. We want to try really hard to remember her that way.

Just thought I would let you all know.

Bev xx
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh I'm so sorry. I really got a sense of Marmalade reading your post and she sounded a very special fur child.

Losing part of the family is incredibly painful but you did what was best for her, not what was best for you, and that is ultimately the most loving thing you can do.

I hope she is running free at Rainbow Bridge - no longer suffering but at peace and happy again.

Thinking of you.

Lumps x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

That is so sad i know its so painful when we loose a member of the family. Good that you have some happy times to look back on.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest peacefully Marmalade.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

So sorry for Marmalade. Let her rest in peace now chasing all the birds freely and happily at Rainbow Bridge. My thoughts are with you and your family at this painful time xxx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Lumpy said:


> Oh I'm so sorry. I really got a sense of Marmalade reading your post and she sounded a very special fur child.
> 
> Losing part of the family is incredibly painful but you did what was best for her, not what was best for you, and that is ultimately the most loving thing you can do.
> 
> ...


Second every word that Lumps has posted,made me cry reading this.


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

she was obviously a very special girl and very lucky to have such a loving home, run free at the bridge Marmalade!


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

O Bev - sorry to read about poor Marmalade - you made the right decision and she is at least now pain free. I hope that you will soon be able to remember the good times with a loving smile rather than with an aching heart and floods of tears. 

Grief like this comes in waves, like the sea ..., high tide, low tide and with time, you live with the fond memory ... Marmalade will always be in your heart.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

Rraa said:


> O Bev - sorry to read about poor Marmalade - you made the right decision and she is at least now pain free. I hope that you will soon be able to remember the good times with a loving smile rather than with an aching heart and floods of tears.
> 
> Grief like this comes in waves, like the sea ..., high tide, low tide and with time, you live with the fond memory ... Marmalade will always be in your heart.


What lovely words.

R.I.P sweet marmalade x x x x


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I am sure I remember seeing your post, Marmalade isn't a popular name.

RIP Marmalade

Sue


----------



## bebemac (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words. It will be 2 weeks tomorrow and it doesnt seem to be getting much easier. I just miss her so much. But your words have been very comforting, thank you. xx


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

awww so sad....really sorry for your loss.....cockers are just a big a lump of love I can understand how you must be missing her terribly....hope the pain eases over time xxxxxxx


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

bebemac said:


> I cant believe I am writing this post after starting to think we were winning the battle with Marmalade's health and happiness.
> 
> I can remember the post well, my zac is on rainbow bridge i lost him in march, you did everything you could hun its so hard i cry now over zac and miss him loads, think of them good times chasing birds and when he mad you laugh take care hun.
> 
> R.I.P Marmarlade and run free.


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh, so terribly sorry - Just think that you were so lucky to have found each other, you made each other happy in the time you had together and that is someting to smile about now and in the future. Take care x


----------



## caz&sam (Oct 29, 2008)

Im so sorry. People who are not pet keepers simply dont understand how we feel - I lost my darling Cocker Spaniel Giddy, seven years ago now but she still lives on always in my heart. Had her from nine weeks old until she was thirteen years old. I still shed a tear for her even now sometimes, when something pops up that reminds me of our lives together. She was a beautiful Blue Roan (Black & White) Im guessing Maralade was a pure Red?

God bless hun, believe that they are together somewhere having fun, and one day we will see them again.

Caroline & Sammy xx


----------



## sylneo (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh my...I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how difficult and painful this time is for you it will always be painful but as time goes by the pain will ease. She'll always stay in your heart. My thougths are with you.
Rest in peace little Marmalade xxx


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear of your loss...if its any consolation...I think you made the right decision  She obviously wasn't well and there wasn't much you could do for her...she had 10 happy years with you and although you will miss her greatly...be comforted by the fact she is no longer in pain and suffering from it...you are very brave...thats one of the hardest decisions to have to make...

Rest peacefully beloved Marmalade...xXx


----------



## caz&sam (Oct 29, 2008)

Im so so sorry, I lost my darling Cocker eight years ago and can honestly say that time takes the edge of the pain, eventually you WILL be able to think of Marmalade without crying, it takes time. Only talk to those people who truly understand, the ones who never had pets will never understand and its their loss in my opinion. We're all here for you. I have just posted a poem under the Post Thread The Rainbow Bridge on here, its a poem someone gave me when i lost mine. Its called The Last Battle, and I found comfort in it, I hope maybe you do to. Mail me if u like. Thinking of you. Caroline n Little Sammy xxx


----------

